# pics from Kalbarri NP, WA



## moloch05 (May 14, 2008)

Kalbarri National Park is well worth a visit. This scenic park is roughly an 8 hour drive north of Perth. The main habitat of the park consists of arid shrubland that is a mass of colour in the spring. The park protects a beautiful gorge carved by the Murchison River. The coastal section of the park is also spectacular with strange rock formations. I visited the park with my son in November, 2005, and then again with a friend in February, 2007. On both visits, we camped in a caravan park in the little coastal village of Kalbarri. 

Here are a few shots of cliffs and rock formations from the coastal portion of Kalbarri:












... fossilized worm tubes from a Silurian sea.






... village of Kalbarri:






Here are photos of the gorge carved by the Murchison River: 





















The reptilian highlight to me was finding this Moloch on the road. It moved with an odd rocking-gait, a bit like an African Chameleon.











Long-nosed Dragons (_Amphibolurus longirostre_) were occasionally sighted near water.






The most common lizard, especially on the bluffs above the ocean was the Spotted Military Dragon (_Ctenophorus maculatus_):












Dwarf Bearded Dragons (_Pogona minor_) were the most conspicuous in the late afternoon when the basked at the tops of shrubs:











Western Blue-tongue (_Tiliqua occipitalis_):











_Cryptoblepharus sp_.






Common Scaly-foots (_Pygopus lepidopodus_) at Kalbarri were striped. This one was unfortunately dead on the road.






Both Soft Spiny-tailed Geckos (_Strophurus spinigerus_) and Western Spiny-tailed Geckos (_S. strophurus_) were common on the roads at night. Here is a _S. spinigerus_ with its incredible eyes:






White-spotted Ground Geckos (_Diplodactylus alboguttatus_) were encountered a few times:











Western Stone Gecko (_Diplodactylus granariensis_). This one looked much like Eastern Stone Geckos from the Warrumbungles.






I found this enormus Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko (_Nephrurus laevis_) on a clifftop near the ocean. 











In November, I found a few Southern Shovel-nosed Snakes (_Brachyurophis semifasciatus_) on the road:











I found an adult Stimson's Python (_Antaresia stimsoni_) in November and a juvenile in February:












There still was a great variety of flowers to be seen in November: 
... featherflowers (_Verticordia_ sp.):










... clawflower





... others
















Regards,
David


----------



## Australis (May 14, 2008)

Top shelf report as always David.
Do you have any full body shots of the adult Stimson's python?


Matt


----------



## dintony (May 14, 2008)

Gorgeous pics!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post david...fantastic!
I love the WA flora, just missed it when I went over....its a challenge to grow it here in Sydney but I'm giving it a go.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bono888 (May 14, 2008)

Blowin away once again Dave. Fantastic work mate. Top herp pic's. Love the Military Dragon. Not only do they have top shelf herps in WA but some of the most attractive flora on the continent. Love the flora shots.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 14, 2008)

Great stuff David 
amazing photos as always 

cheers
Roger


----------



## Marto167 (May 14, 2008)

awesome pictures


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 14, 2008)

once again, great pictures. is that skink a Cryptoblepharus carnabyi?


----------



## NCHERPS (May 14, 2008)

Absolutely stunning shots David.
Keep them coming.

Cheers Neil


----------



## jordo (May 15, 2008)

Great pics, I can't wait to get out that way!


----------



## JasonL (May 15, 2008)

Love the wildflowers, great pics as per usual........


----------



## dragon lady (May 15, 2008)

that was great....thanks for sharing


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2008)

the scenery is breathtaking, thanks for the pics


----------



## warren63 (May 15, 2008)

Thank you as usual for the pics, do you get much time at home as always seem to be travelling ?


----------



## moloch05 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments.

Matt,
The Stimsons was very uncooperative and I was not able to get any full body shots. It was constantly on the move. I have pics of another from Exmouth that I will post before long.

Warren,
I usually spend 3-4 weeks out on trips each year. Sometimes it is with family but sometimes alone or with friends.


Regards,
David


----------



## Jewly (May 16, 2008)

Great pics!!! I would love to visit W.A. and especially this area cause the landscape is just gorgeous.


----------



## warren63 (May 16, 2008)

You certainly make the most of your holidays, i envy you, im a slacker !!! Apprecaite all your pics


----------



## urodacus_au (May 16, 2008)

Nice photos David. Moloch seem to be particularly common around Kalbarri, i remember seeing them there regularly as a kid. Havent been for a long time, looks like another trip is on the cards.

Jordan


----------



## thals (May 16, 2008)

Absolutely stunning flora and fauna over there, great pics David.

That bluey almost looks as if it has a skull and crossbones pattern over the black lateral stripes on its back, or is it just me??


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 16, 2008)

*Thanks for sharin the pics like usual. Awsome thorny devil.*


----------



## Magpie (May 17, 2008)

Arrrgghhh!! you have to stop doing posts of your WA trips, you make me want to move back there!
Great post, awesome pics as usual David.


----------



## moloch05 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks again for the feedback.

Magpie,
I have a few more yet from the west. Perth would be a great place to live!

Ryan,
Cryptoblepharus skinks were recently split into many species. I don't know what the classifications are so don't know the species name for those at Kalbarri. I suppose we will have to wait a few years for these to appear in an updated field guide.


pythonrockchik1,
I did not think of that before, but yes, it does look like a skull/crossbone pattern on the blue-tongue.

Regards,
David


... fossilized seabed:






... a bad light angle but a natural window:





... a native hibiscus:





... another Spotted Military Dragon:





... another Soft Spiny-tailed Gecko






... Reef Egret


----------



## dougydoug (May 17, 2008)

done well nice clear photos beautiful spot thanks


----------



## Joshua VW (May 17, 2008)

Those are really amazing pictures!!!! I'll have to visit WA sometime for sure.


----------



## Joshua VW (May 17, 2008)

I see the skull and crossbones on the blue tongue.


----------

